# if u dont mind me asking ..



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how much did u pay for ur pup? at what age ?


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Liza, from what I've seen, getting a pup from a high quality breeder is sort of like the housing market. Someone might pay $1200 - $1700 back in Kentucky (where I'm from), whereas someone might pay $2000 - $2500 out here in Southern California.

And this isn't just for Maltese, but for any pure bred dogs from a high quality breeder. I know I have Golden Retriever friends back east that paid $1500 for their pup, and friends out here that paid $2500 - $3000 for their pup.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think this topic has come up before, but for whatever reason, people are extremely hesitant to give direct answers. I'm not really sure why. IMO, we're all Maltese people, we know they are worth every penny no matter what the price, so it's not a matter of embarrassment--I think it's an interesting thread topic, just out of curiosity, if not for anything else, then to see the range that exists from one area of the country to the next. 

Leila was $2000. I got her at 17 weeks. What about Dolce?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i paid $1400.00 for dolce . and i got him at 16 weeks., yes ashley im just curious .


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've paid from $250 to $3,000 for males and one puppy mill female.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I had a discussion with my mom about this not too long ago.

My mom paid $800 (I think?) for Roxy, but she was from a BYB. Before Roxy passed, she was not for paying a lot for a puppy, but now she is willing to pay up to $4,000 from a reputable breeder only (although, she would love to pay less than that, LOL).


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

brianna , can u share what happened to ur angel roxy ?


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

I paid 517,743 Greek Drachmas for my little Chloe.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

mary jane n how much is that in american money ?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> brianna , can u share what happened to ur angel roxy ?


Sent you a PM, here's the thread about it.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I payed £1100 for Milo which is about $1600/$1700 and I got him at 10 weeks old (which is standard here - he is from a reputable show breeder)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I paid 278,484.90 ... converted to japanese yen.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Males generally sell for less than females.

Our own Tina/It's Magic Maltese sells her males for between $500-$1,000. Tina is a show breeder and offers a wonderful health guarentee.

HOME


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I think that some folks, myself included, don't say what they paid out of respect for their breeder. I'm not sure my breeder would appreciate me telling what I paid for Poppy. ??

And, with the economy the way it is, some breeders might be selling for less today than they would have 2 years ago. I guess like everything, it's all based on supply and demand.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Most breeders charge different amounts for each puppy based on many different factors, such as overall "quality", size, etc. I rarely see reputable breeders say that they charge X amount for males & X amount for females, regardless of quality...although I'm sure they may exist.

I paid around $1400 for London, who ended up being from a "show" breeder who is really a backyard breeder. I was basically tricked by the breeder into thinking she had a great pedigree when she didn't. London has been healthy so far, except for a grade 1 luxating patella & now some unknown allergy issue. Her structure is FAR from standard. I got London shortly before finding this forum unfortunately.

Preston is from a wonderful breeder with a great pedigree and he was about $1200. His breeder was holding him back for show but allowed me to have him as a pet since she was also watching a female for show (it's easier to get a show quality male as a pet than a show quality female). He was the best $1200 I've ever spent and is perfectly healthy, well-adjusted, and his structure is great. He represents the breed standard quite well. I hate to put it like this, but I got a great "deal" on Preston based on the economy. 2 years ago he would have cost me a lot more $$ I'm sure. Of course, he is priceless and I would pay $5000 for him today if I had to. 

My first Maltese, Benson (who passed away before age 2) was purchased from a puppymill (no, I had no idea at the time like many members here the 1st time around) for $800 if I remember correctly. He was sick since he was 6 months old. He was an amazing dog, but I still feel guilty about getting him.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> I think that some folks, myself included, don't say what they paid out of respect for their breeder. I'm not sure my breeder would appreciate me telling what I paid for Poppy. ??
> 
> And, with the economy the way it is, some breeders might be selling for less today than they would have 2 years ago. I guess like everything, it's all based on supply and demand.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


thats a valid excuse..


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Under $2000.00. Two years ago.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

For my first maltese I bought as a pet, she was $2000 and I got her at 18 weeks. At the time, I didn't know what I was doing and couldn't believe I was spending 'so much' for a pet but it didn't take me long to realize how much I had lucked out and what a bargain she really was (after I joined this forum, of course). Here is a pic of my 11 year old daughter showing my first malt in Junior showmanship and let me just say - Lucy holds her own in the ring as far as being a show quality juniors dog 










They have qualified to show at Eukanuba already and are working for Westminster (half way there) 

My next two dogs were bought on a show contract, so I don't feel comfortable discussing those prices, and my other three malts I bred.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

nekkidfish said:


> Liza, from what I've seen, getting a pup from a high quality breeder is sort of like the housing market. Someone might pay $1200 - $1700 back in Kentucky (where I'm from), whereas someone might pay $2000 - $2500 out here in Southern California.
> 
> And this isn't just for Maltese, but for any pure bred dogs from a high quality breeder. I know I have Golden Retriever friends back east that paid $1500 for their pup, and friends out here that paid $2500 - $3000 for their pup.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


And if I could add.....

You can also pay that much for a puppy from a backyard breeder, broker or pet store.

Brokers and pet stores get their puppies from puppy mills for a couple hundred dollars, then put a big price tag on them. 

BYB's try to charge the same as show breeders to uneducated buyers. BYB's breed inferior quality Maltese with no pedigrees, often with papers from one of the "alternative" registries besides the AKC , that carry genetic time bombs they pass onto their offspring because they don't health test.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Miss Gigi was over $2000.  But she's really truly priceless.



roxybaby22 said:


> I had a discussion with my mom about this not too long ago.
> 
> *My mom paid $800 (I think?) for Roxy, but she was from a BYB. Before Roxy passed, she was not for paying a lot for a puppy, but now she is willing to pay up to $4,000 from a reputable breeder only (although, she would love to pay less than that, LOL).*


Same!! I had actually payed about $1200 all together for my Imani. My mother didn't want to pay that much more because in the 3 months we had Imani, we had payed about $2000 worth of vet bills. We were going to get a pup from Bonnie at first, but we saw miss Gigi and knew she was perfect for me!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> And if I could add.....
> 
> *You can also pay that much for a puppy from a backyard breeder, broker or pet store.*
> 
> ...


Good point. About a year ago, I was shopping and wandered into the pet store at the mall (although I would never buy from one, I like to see the puppies). There was a Maltese female. She seemed tiny at the time (before I knew much about Maltese standard), but I now know she was quite large for her age (10 weeks). They were charging $1700 for her, plus tax of course. They took major credit cards, offered financing and payment plans :blink:. I didn't ask any details but I would be surprised if there were a health guarantee/AKC reg/pedigree. She wasn't very 'pretty' as far as malts go, either. 

I ended up paying a few hundred more for Leila from a show breeder and would've paid much more for the peace of mind of knowing she's well bred and knowing I haven't perpetuated the suffering of any innocent Malts in puppy mills.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a good past thread for you: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/93074-how-much-did-you-guys-spend-your-maltese.html


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I paid $1500.00 for Miss CeeCee (a real deal I might add) that included airfare. She was 2 years old.:heart:

I paid $2800.00 for Miss Rain and that did not include airfare. She was 1 1/2 years old....even with what I went through, I would do it all over again~~~the cost is immeasurable compared to the love I have received!!!!!:heart:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> *I paid $1500.00 for Miss CeeCee (a real deal I might add) that included airfare. She was 2 years old.:heart:*
> 
> I paid $2800.00 for Miss Rain and that did not include airfare. She was 1 1/2 years old....even with what I went through, I would do it all over again~~~the cost is immeasurable compared to the love I have received!!!!!:heart:


Wow...that is a fantastic deal! And for such a beautiful girl...you're so lucky! You've got two show stoppers. :thumbsup:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Wow...that is a fantastic deal! And for such a beautiful girl...you're so lucky! You've got two show stoppers. :thumbsup:


I agree... and the same goes for your Leila! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I paid $1500 for Archie at a pet store in Escondito, Ca. while we were on vacation. He flew home with us the very next day. He was 12 weeks old. He is my special guy, I love him more than life itself. He's 6 now and has the worst legs a dog could have. 

Abbey was $1200 from a small local breeder in our area. She was just about 8 weeks old when she came home to us. (way too young!) Abbey is 5 years old now. Because she was taken away from her mother and sibling so young, she is terrible out in public - out of fear...I am sure of it.

Ava was $3000 from a reputable show breeder. After I had her for several months, I asked..... and she changed the registration so I could show her. Ava was 6 months old when I got her. Now she's 1 1/2. :wub: She is sheer perfection in every way.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I bought my first Maltese in October, 2000. I paid $350 for him. He turned out to be from Al-Mar breeding. He is a nice Maltese, tho a little bigger. He is up on leg. (Tall). He has one finished champion and group winner. 
He has other major pointed dogs that are not finished. 
My second Maltese was Jassmine and I paid $400 for her. There is a long story behind her and I won't go into it. She is my foundation bitch and has 3 finished champions. She has 3 more with major points that were not finished. 
I bought my first show Maltese in April, 2001. She is Charlot from Kelbet's Maltese in Emporia. I paid $1000 for her. And I finished her in 2004. She has an iffy bite. 
I bought my second show male Maltese from Lor-Luv's Maltese and paid $1000 for him, finished him in 2004.
I paid $2000 for Gigolo. He is from White Magic Maltese in Germany. Beautiful dog, but unable to finish him. 
I paid $2500 for Isaac out of Chahill Maltese in Iowa. He didn't turn out to be show able. Too big and his head isn't quite what is in the ring. Great structure though. He is out of Joanne Chen breeding. 
I paid $5000 for Tristan from Blue Hill Maltese. No contract just my word that I would finish him. And I did. 
I did not have contracts with any of these dogs. Each breeder's dog that I did not finish knows why they weren't.

I know of several breeder's who have clauses in their contracts that states that the price of the sale of the dog is not to be discussed with anyone. Why? What are they ashamed of? In some instances you are not just paying for the dog, but you are paying for the pedigree that that breeder worked so hard to build. If a dog has a lot of BIS and BISS and group winnings in their pedigree, I feel that the breeder has the right to ask more money, because they put a lot of money to get those wins.

I don't ask a lot for my puppies because they are not all out of champions and I live in an area where they are shipped to their new home. If I lived in New Jersey I could ask a lot more and get it. JMO


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Tina, I am probably going to ask a really stoopid question here, but where did all of the dogs go that you had or were going to show, or did show?

I know nothing about showing, so I hope you don't mind me asking.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I paid $750 for each of mine, almost 7 years ago. She gave us a price break since we took 2. our other 2 were rehomers,they were free,if you don't include about $1000 in vet bills....I'd do it all again at 3 times the price,they're all worth every penny in the joy we get. I love all the beautiful show malts and would love to have one but my heart belongs to tall the rescues,that's the route I want to go for the future,so many need homes.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

so far we've paid a $150 deposit. $350 will be our total cost. we'll be getting her between 10 and 12 weeks. not sure of the actual week. (May 28)
this is not a normal, healthy maltese price- it's a puppymill.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

We paid $600 for Toby from a breeder. 

I guess we got a pretty good deal--we later found out he was *STOLEN* from a high-end show breeder. I guess he was their show hopeful! I was informed he was worth $3500!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> Tina, I am probably going to ask a really stoopid question here, but where did all of the dogs go that you had or were going to show, or did show?
> 
> I know nothing about showing, so I hope you don't mind me asking.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


I still have the dogs on that list. Tommy, the male I finished in 2004 died in a freak accident. He had such a short nose that when the malts were running back and forth he slid into a wall board and didn't get up. Such a shame.
I've placed some of the girls. Like Tiffany lives in Topeka with Amanda. I still have my original dogs. It's just 6. They are retired and living in luxury. They think so anyway. 
I've given away more dogs than I have sold. Someone comes to me that had a maltese and really miss them and they really can't buy one, so if the dog gets along with them and they spay or neuter them, they can have them. I keep in touch with them. Magic went home with my vets cousin. They hit it off. He gets to live with a wonderful woman. What more can I ask?? 
I have 3 or 4 girls I would like to place, but with the economy its not an easy option. They are 3 to 5 years old and would need some training with where to go potty at your house. 
I am always willing to answer your questions.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

nichole said:


> We paid $600 for Toby from a breeder.
> 
> I guess we got a pretty good deal--we later found out he was *STOLEN* from a high-end show breeder. I guess he was their show hopeful! I was informed he was worth $3500!


Wow! Did you guys find out who the original owner was? That would be so hard!!

Tina, thanks for the explain!! When you said they were finished, I wasn't sure what that meant. Poor Tommy ... that's so sad. 

I'm glad all your other babies are living a pampered retirement ... that's my dream for me someday! LOL

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

nekkidfish said:


> Wow! Did you guys find out who the original owner was? That would be so hard!!


Yes, I know who the breeder/owner was--I actually spoke to them--they were the one who informed me of his "worth." Without going into a lot of details, they actually asked for Toby back. :faint: Needless to say, it didn't happen!!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

nichole said:


> Yes, I know who the breeder/owner was--I actually spoke to them--they were the one who informed me of his "worth." Without going into a lot of details, they actually asked for Toby back. :faint: Needless to say, it didn't happen!!!!


wow what is the story behind this? I sure would hate for my dog to be stolen and sold to someone and then them not give me my dog back. But there may be more to the story here...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

myfairlacy said:


> wow what is the story behind this? I sure would hate for my dog to be stolen and sold to someone and then them not give me my dog back. But there may be more to the story here...


Me too. That's an awful story.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

I paid $850.00 from a very sweet breeder who does dna testing.Halle wille be arriving on monday at 12 weeks and I can barely contain myself with excitement. The picture in my avator is Halle at 5 weeks. She is far more beautiful now from recent photos.Due to the recession I was lucky. She used to get $1500 for a pet puppy with a spay neuter policy. Oh and she is AKC registered.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

barefoot contessa said:


> I paid $850.00 from a very sweet breeder who does dna testing.Halle wille be arriving on monday at 12 weeks and I can barely contain myself with excitement. The picture in my avator is Halle at 5 weeks. She is far more beautiful now from recent photos.Due to the recession I was lucky. She used to get $1500 for a pet puppy with a spay neuter policy. Oh and she is AKC registered.


Now I'm even more curious! Who's the breeder? 

If you don't mind sharing of course.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

myfairlacy said:


> wow what is the story behind this? I sure would hate for my dog to be stolen and sold to someone and then them not give me my dog back. But there may be more to the story here...


Obviously there is MUCH more to the story...

I don't want to go into all of it, but we bought Toby from the person who claimed to be the breeder. Four years later, I was looking for another Malt and I phoned a breeder whom I told about Toby's pedigree. The person asked me for his info and when I gave it to them, they said that Toby was from their litter that had been stolen.

They wanted Toby back and I told them that was NEVER going to happen--he was useless to them since he is neutered. Plus, after having him for FOUR years, I feel he is mine in every way. 

I doubt anyone here could hand over their dog after having them for that long.

That is the short of it. Obviously if I had known there was something illegal that had transpired prior to my purchasing of Toby, I would have never been involved, but I feel I had every right, after FOUR years, to keep him.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

nichole said:


> Obviously there is MUCH more to the story...
> 
> I don't want to go into all of it, but we bought Toby from the person who claimed to be the breeder. Four years later, I was looking for another Malt and I phoned a breeder whom I told about Toby's pedigree. The person asked me for his info and when I gave it to them, they said that Toby was from their litter that had been stolen.
> 
> ...


wow how crazy that you ended up talking to the breeder he was stolen from. Yes, four years is a very long time and I can't believe that the breeder would ask for him back, knowing he was in a good home (and neutered). How did the theif get his pedigree info? What a crazy story..I'm sorry that happened to you and Toby and the person he was stolen from


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

nichole said:


> Obviously there is MUCH more to the story...
> 
> I don't want to go into all of it, but we bought Toby from the person who claimed to be the breeder. Four years later, I was looking for another Malt and I phoned a breeder whom I told about Toby's pedigree. The person asked me for his info and when I gave it to them, they said that Toby was from their litter that had been stolen.
> 
> ...


Wow! What a trip!! I am sure you guys freaked out speaking to the original owner. What a story you have there!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

myfairlacy said:


> wow how crazy that you ended up talking to the breeder he was stolen from. Yes, four years is a very long time and I can't believe that the breeder would ask for him back, knowing he was in a good home (and neutered). How did the theif get his pedigree info? What a crazy story..I'm sorry that happened to you and Toby and the person he was stolen from


There is other "stuff" that happened as well. I'm not sure how the person who stole him got the paperwork. My husband and I wonder if it was some kind of "lover's-spat" and the "breeder" stole Toby from their significant other. Honestly, we will probably never know and frankly I don't want to go snooping--I'm scared that I could lose Toby. I also wonder if the breeder was telling the truth. They had no real proof, so it was everyone's word against another.

Oh, we did consult a lawyer about what could happen if they came after us for Toby. The lawyer told us that they probably couldn't make us give Toby back, but we could be forced to pay his value to the actual breeder, but the lawyer said even that is unlikely. Since animals are considered property, courts can't make you return property, just the value. But, since he has been with us for so long, none of it was likely. Plus, all of the theft had to first be proven.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sorry that you had to deal with that- what a mess. I'm a bit surprised that the original breeder asked for him back after 4 years and being neutered. What a crazy story.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

shanghaimomma said:


> I'm sorry that you had to deal with that- what a mess. I'm a bit surprised that the original breeder asked for him back after 4 years and being neutered. What a crazy story.


I thought that too, but I guess in their eyes' it was their stolen property. I think they just should have been glad to know that Toby (and the other litter-mates) were sold to good homes and NOT to puppymills or something worse.


----------

